# Course Review - Crown Golf at Sunbury



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 2, 2010)

CROWN GOLF AT SUNBURY
Sunbury Golf Centre, Charlton Lane, Shepperton, Middlesex, TW17 8QA
5,300 yards, Par 68

INTRODUCTION 
Part of the Crown Golf group - have played off both the white and yellow tees many times having been a member there since 1995 and was Club Champion at the venue in 2006.

LOCATION
Leave the M25 at Junction 12 and turn onto the M3 towards London. Leave the M3 at Junction 1, then take the first exit at the roundabout towards Staines on the A308. At the fourth set of lights on the A308, turn left into Littleton Road. Follow the road for a mile through Charlton Village and then take the first left into Charlton Lane. Cross over the bridge and Sunbury Golf Centre is on the right.

There are two courses at Sunbury, an 18-hole course and a 9-hole Academy course.  The original 9-hole course built in 1992 was converted into 13 holes and 14 new ones were built on land across the railway line.  Hence there are 27 holes available to you at this location.

FRONT NINE
The course starts with three short par fours although the first can prove tricky if you let the trees block you from the elevated green.  The third is a sharp dog-leg but is not worth taking the short cut over the corner with out-of-bounds all the way down the left hand side.  The 6th and 8th have water down the right hand side and internal out-of-bounds makes 6 particularly nasty at times.  

BACK NINE
Not many courses have two good par threes back-to-back but 10 and 11 at Sunbury meet that criteria.  The latter is usually a club more than the first.  The par-4 14th is an excellent hole with a stream short of the green ready to catch any poor approaches.  Par 5s at 15 and 18 offer good birdie chances on the way home.

PERSONAL OPINIONS
This is not a difficult course but it does not pretend to be.  This is a complex aimed at the beginner with a covered driving range and the additional nine holes.  But having been here for the best part of 15 years before switching to the much harder Pyrford, I have always found the staff and facility at the top of their game.   The actual Sunbury Golf Club that runs competitions at this venue though, err ... a long way from that level!   

BEST HOLE
The 278-yard 5th hole on the Academy course.  It's where I got my first hole-in-one in 1997.   

WEBSITE
http://www.sunburygolf.co.uk/course.htm

COSTS
Visitors rate - Weekdays Â£22, weekends Â£27.
Twilight rates after 4pm - Weekdays Â£10, weekends Â£17.


----------

